# terrible cold after the flu jab



## Arya (Aug 27, 2010)

Please help! it's been a week since my flu jab and I got a cold 2 days after I had one.. since then my cold has worsened to the point that I can't breathe through my nose at all. ...  it's the worst cold I've ever got in my life and Olbas drops aren't helping anymore.. 

I find it very difficult to sleep at night and can't be off work ... I've started to cough as well and it hurts my ribs now.. 

Is there anything I can do or take.. please suggest something....
thanks for your help in advance..


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Plenty fluids, rest as much as possible, paracetamol for any pain, steam inhalation and vapours for blocked nose. That's pretty much it I'm afraid   Throat lozenges might help if throat gets sore.

The cold isn't linked in any way to the jab you had so on the posistve side it's good that you've been vaccinated.

Hope you get better soon
Maz x


----------



## Arya (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Maz!!! It got worse after and the GP has me on o course of amocycilln. Not liking I m on drugs but he assured me it's safe in pregnancy


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is fine in pregnancy - better than a chest infection or sinusitis.


----------

